# Ecran bleu au démarrage sur G4



## Doug (5 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Depuis aujourd'hui le powerbook G4 de ma sur s'allume étrangement. Il est sur 10.5 

D'abord quand la pomme apparait l'écran est gris mais avec quelques pixels. Et après il passe à l'écran bleu et reste coincé dessus et idem, il y a quelques pixels. La souris reste marquer en haut à gauche. Mais je peux tout de même bouger la souris, c'est juste que la première marque reste à l'écran. Sinon les icônes n'apparaissent pas et pas de dock.

Que faire ? Merci !


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Mai 2009)

Bonjour

Tout d'abord quel Powerbook G4 (12", 15", 17" ?)

Démarre su le Cd d'origine Hardware Test (Alt enfoncée au démarrage) et fait un test ... 

Démarre sur le CD de Mac OS X et répare les autorisations

Qu'appelle tu pixels (des lignes de couleurs (verte) sur l'écran ? Plusieurs ?

Voila


----------



## Doug (7 Mai 2009)

Oui, ça fait des lignes de pixels de couleurs différentes... Des lignes qui bougent.

J'ai fait un test avec le premier CD, par contre j'ai pas compris comment on faisait avec l'autre.

Apparemment ça vient de la carte vidéo.

Mémoire vive vidéo: Erreur détectée

Erreur: 2NYD/1/4 2122

Sachant que la carte est une Nvidia GeForce FX60 5200 64 Mo.

Et c'est un G4 12".

Merci !


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Mai 2009)

Ta carte graphique est morte, et vue qu'elle est intégré à la carte mère, il faut changer la carte mère, la réparation en neuf ne vaut pas le coup mais tu peut regarder si tu arrive à trouver une carte mère d'occasion sachant qu'il faut savoir bricoler un peu pour la changer

Désolé, Voila


----------

